# Halo Guitars ??



## ThrashMonger (Mar 27, 2011)

Anybody here have experience with Halo Guitars at all ?
Halo Custom Guitar - Baritone Guitar - Custom Bass - 8 String Guitar - Guitar Repair San Jose
.They look solid/well built. 
.They are really nice dudes to deal with. 
.They respond quickly to emails and are super helpful.
.They're willing to build me a baritone 6 string to my specs for under a grand !!

Any opinions ??


----------



## dan_of_pants (Mar 27, 2011)

No direct experience myself but they have a bit of a reputation on this site. Do a quick search and you'll see some horror stories.


----------



## Alberto7 (Mar 27, 2011)

^ That. They've had quite a LOT of issues with customers before, and don't have a very good reputation around here. I know they're under new management now, and it seems that they're trying to better themselves, but I can't be sure of that. Ask around the site, and run a search... You'll find lots of things.


----------



## CFB (Mar 27, 2011)

Here we go again..


----------



## signalgrey (Mar 27, 2011)

speed- quality- price


pick two.

protip- you cant pick quality


----------



## ThrashMonger (Mar 27, 2011)

Damn. That sucks. 
I guess I should have known they were too good to be true. 
A LOT of users here have posted really bad crap about 'em. 
Oh well, back to the drawing board. 
Maybe I'll grab a PRS MM Baritone.


----------



## brutalwizard (Mar 27, 2011)

i have played a halo 7 before 

feels cheap, like really thick layers of cheap wood.

neck felt weird (which i guess is more personal preference)


----------



## Jet9 (Mar 28, 2011)

I tried searching halo guitars a while ago to see why they had a bad reputation, but all I found was posts telling people to search halo guitars to see why they have a bad reputation.


----------



## somniumaeternum (Mar 28, 2011)

And here I thought I was going to see some random guitar with Halo graphics on it...


----------



## Sponge (Apr 4, 2011)

somniumaeternum said:


> And here I thought I was going to see some random guitar with Halo graphics on it...



I'm sure the members would enjoy that and get a good chuckle out of it. Kinda along the lines of "Noooo.... Oh!!". *chuckle*


----------



## Razzy (Apr 4, 2011)

Jet9 said:


> I tried searching halo guitars a while ago to see why they had a bad reputation, but all I found was posts telling people to search halo guitars to see why they have a bad reputation.



The search on this site sucks, go to google, and type in site:sevenstring.org halo guitars


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Apr 4, 2011)

My prior experience with them has been horrible, but when my new "compensated" 8 string comes in i'll let you know what i think of their apparent reformation.


----------



## tetrapotmelontea (Apr 5, 2011)

id seen these periodically on ebay when looking at different erg's that were for sale but something just irked me the wrong way from their ad's, now reading all these threads about them.. wooooooooooooooooaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhh


----------



## Sponge (Apr 5, 2011)

hmmm_de_hum said:


> My prior experience with them has been horrible, but when my new "compensated" 8 string comes in i'll let you know what i think of their apparent reformation.



I'm interested to see if they are doing things different these days and if Jeff is taking care of the QC. Looking forward to your review, and update review a few months after


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Apr 5, 2011)

Yeah definitely, i will ensure an extremely thorough review! From what i've heard there has been a significant change in the way things are done. But understandably i will only be able to tell when it does come through in around September time, even still a free guitar is a free guitar at the end of the day.

All shall be revealed soon


----------



## Sippin40oz (Apr 6, 2011)

Sponge said:


> I'm interested to see if they are doing things different these days and if Jeff is taking care of the QC. Looking forward to your review, and update review a few months after



+1 from how quickly their name was tarnished by a few shitters maybe they have got their act together now? If they were all about making a quick buck they could have changed their name and started screwing people again easily But they stuck with it and have been trying to get their act together so who knows maybe there is a good guitar company brewing?


----------



## highlordmugfug (Apr 11, 2011)

hmmm_de_hum said:


> Yeah definitely, i will ensure an extremely thorough review! From what i've heard there has been a significant change in the way things are done. But understandably i will only be able to tell when it does come through in around September time, even still a free guitar is a free guitar at the end of the day.
> 
> All shall be revealed soon


Hey Luke, did you ever get all your specs laid out?


----------



## neozeke (Apr 11, 2011)

hmmm_de_hum said:


> Yeah definitely, i will ensure an extremely thorough review! From what i've heard there has been a significant change in the way things are done. But understandably i will only be able to tell when it does come through in around September time, even still a free guitar is a free guitar at the end of the day.
> 
> All shall be revealed soon



Man, I hope it turns out nice, I'm very much in love with the BH shape but I'm completely turned off by the horror stories.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 11, 2011)

Sippin40oz said:


> +1 from how quickly their name was tarnished by a few shitters maybe they have got their act together now? If they were all about making a quick buck they could have changed their name and started screwing people again easily But they stuck with it and have been trying to get their act together so who knows maybe there is a good guitar company brewing?



Doubt it, theyve been saying that for years. It's just not worth raking your hard earned money with them IMO.


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Apr 11, 2011)

I do apologise if i seem to be hi-jacking this thread at all...



highlordmugfug said:


> Hey Luke, did you ever get all your specs laid out?



I did indeed man, got it finalised over a month ago, actually looking forward to seeing how it turns out. In fear of spamming i'll just save the spec list for when it arrives.


----------



## Vidjal (Apr 23, 2011)

I purchased the 7-String Baritone about a year ago (Early 2010). The first issue when it showed up were random scratches and nicks on it including about a 3/4" Stratch/light finish crack right on the back of the neck, and a dot of paint missing down to the wood at the very top of the headstock. Second, despite being "set up to specs by their technicians" at their factory it sounds like complete crap and won't stay in tune for anything. The pickups sound terrible. Another thing I thought was interesting , the rep who said he was the owner's son asked me what gauge of strings I would like etc. so I told him. The day it was about to ship he emailed me "this one has different gauges on it already" basically saying sorry I'm not changing it despite asking you what you want?? Also the point of having a baritone for the longer scale length, less of that "floppy" sound with the strings having more distance, it still is the floppiest sounding 7-String I've ever owned. I have a cheap LTD H-207 I got off Craigslist for $200 that is like a Gibson Custom Shop compared to the Halo. I'm baffled by how terrible this guitar is. I'm hoping some guitar center employee may give me a bit back on this thing or perhaps craigslist it although I feel bad even passing this thing on in good faith. The only kudos I can give them is yes on a glance it looks awesome!...just don't pick it up and play it because that all goes out the window. 

Also I forgot to mention the neck position pickup cut out after about 3 days....

Lastly just wanted to mention I reeeeeeally wanted to like these guys' guitars, I'm all about helping helping the little guy and having something that not everyone on earth has just to clarify that I'm not a hatemonger just wanting to bash these guys. Hopefully they'll work on their quality in the future.


----------



## Explorer (Apr 23, 2011)

Vidjal said:


> I purchased the 7-String Baritone about a year ago (Early 2010). (Horror story ensues...)
> 
> Lastly just wanted to mention I reeeeeeally wanted to like these guys' guitars, I'm all about helping helping the little guy and having something that not everyone on earth has just to clarify that I'm not a hatemonger just wanting to bash these guys. Hopefully they'll work on their quality in the future.



Doesn't that fall into the time frame that the Halo employee was on here raving about how they were going to improve their customer service, and how they were also overhauling their process so that everything that rolled off their line was going to be aces? 

I ran across a few of their guitars the other day on eBay, and was shocked at the price of their lowest 8-string. I hope that whoever is considering one will first stumble across these various Halo guitar threads and be given pause. For the price, there are many established 8-string makers who either have few/no issues, or who have generous return policies which make any purchase a no-risk proposition.

In any case, it will be interesting to hear/read/see HDH's epic picstory when it arrives. Halo has so much to gain by getting this particular order right. Will they take the time? Are they capable of getting it right in the first place? Will it rival the Roter epic failstory? I just don't know... but I can't wait to find out!


----------



## hmmm_de_hum (Apr 24, 2011)

It'll be an interesting one to say the least, i'll definately get it looked over by a tech to get their opinion on the quality. Should be done around September!


----------

